# # of goats, shed, billy



## mom2to (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I just got to small goats.  They was sold to me as pygmys but one has the sure signs (my understanding) of dairy not pure breeds lol.  I had them in a 16x16 ft holding pen till today when I got their new pen finished, 1280ft.  I got them, Sugar & Cinnamon one of those giant dog houses for them to sleep in.  The person I got them from had a open tin lean to.  

1.  How many goats can I have for this space (not including the two holding pens for births or whatever?

I only have the two girls (suppose to be bred) but want more

2.  How many billies do you need per nanny?

I have no billy right now but was looking at what to get.  Should he have his own pen?

3.  How much feed do you feed? (amount)

I have been giving my a cup a feed a day each.  One in the morning one at night then all the leaves, grass, hay, ....they want to eat.  I don't figure you could stop them from eating it unless they was on a concrete slab lol.

wondering and any advise would be great


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

mom2to said:
			
		

> Hi, I just got to small goats.  They was sold to me as pygmys but one has the sure signs (my understanding) of dairy not pure breeds lol.  I had them in a 16x16 ft holding pen till today when I got their new pen finished, 1280ft.  I got them, Sugar & Cinnamon one of those giant dog houses for them to sleep in.  The person I got them from had a open tin lean to.
> 
> 1.  How many goats can I have for this space (not including the two holding pens for births or whatever?
> Well at least in 280ft maybe 20 ???
> ...


Keep up the god work and I hope this is useful !


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

mom2to said:
			
		

> Hi, I just got to small goats.  They was sold to me as pygmys but one has the sure signs (my understanding) of dairy not pure breeds lol.  I had them in a 16x16 ft holding pen till today when I got their new pen finished, 1280ft.  I got them, Sugar & Cinnamon one of those giant dog houses for them to sleep in.  The person I got them from had a open tin lean to.
> 
> 1.  How many goats can I have for this space (not including the two holding pens for births or whatever?
> 
> ...


1. Well sheep require 30 sq ft per head for an exercise area if you are going to dry lot them. So I would say about that much or a little less since they're pygmy goats. I would say you can have at least 8 goats in there.

2. With sheep, you can have 15-25 ewes per ram LAMB, and up to 50-75 ewes per mature ram. I'm guessing it's the same for goats. Usually intact males should have their own pen so you can control breeding.

3. You should measure feed by weight. (A simple food scale from Walmart is a good buy esp. if you have a couple animals.) A goat in maintenance (dry/open does, bucks) will require 3% of their weight in roughage. A gestating or lactating doe will require more. A growing kid will require more. Google "feed rations for goats" and you should be able to pull up some University Web sites with sample feed rations. You may need to adjust the amounts fed because more than likely they will be for standard sized meat or dairy goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

one billy can easily breed 20 to 30 does, up to 50 does. With that said, a very young billy,under 10 months old should be expected to breed 20 does. I would only give him 5 or 6 does. 

I am not positive about space, but I do know they say 7 to 8 adult large breed goats per acre of pasture, if it is good pasture. 

The billy needs to have his own pen for part of the year, sense you wouldn't want him bothering the new mother's or young kids. Although there are farms that just leave them all together and what ever ends up pregnant and when ever they end up pregnant is they way it goes. I wouldn't recommended this type of practice.  So Yes, to a seperate pen.


----------

